# Jumping Critique Please!



## Eventer647 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello!

I would greatly appreciate a critique on my form over fences. Most of the pictures were in Equitation or Hunter classes. I would also appreciate a critique on the horses. Thanks in advance!!!









Ludwig's Corner Horse-show 2011- On a 4 year old Grulla Sorraia Mustang









Barn Show- On a 8 year old OTTB

I will post a few more pictures and hopefully a video once my laptop stops acting up.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the angle and distance, but I suspect (at least on the pony) you're jumping ahead and pinching with your knee. Your center should not be in front of the pommel (looks like it's half way up the neck). The other thing I see is your release. Even though it's generous, it floats above the neck. Given your sliding base support, I would want to see you pressing into the horse's neck, incase you get caught behind/off balance. 

However, you've got a good flat back, eyes up and toes up. And from what I can see, you look much more comfortable on the OTTB. I used to love Ludwigs.


----------



## Eventer647 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's understandable I look more comfortable on him because I had only hopped on the pony the night before the show so it was only my second time ridding him and my first time jumping him (Other then in the warm up ring). Thanks for the critique 

Here is a video. I think on the 7th Jump (the skinny) I rounded my back. I stayed with her pretty well when she took a long stride over the 3rd jump but I think I leaned to far forward after that.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

You do have a tendency to lean a bit forward in your half seat at times. Though you looked more centered over the fences than on the pony. Watch your leaning. You lean around turns and over fences. 

You rode that course better than some of the others I saw that day. Looks like we are in the same region.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

it looks like you are leaning too far forward because you are in a slight chair seat. if you fix that, it will help the leaning forward and around the corners. i think you and the bay look like a great pair =]

as a side note - was it a schooling show ? it would be nice if you tucked your shirt in !


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

It's hard to see in the pictures and my computer likes to be stupid with the videos, but I do think that your legs are too far back.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like you are clenching a bit with your knee. This takes the lower leg away from the horse and allows it to swing. You also tend to ride on the back of your leg (a power position). I would try to relax the knee and wrap your leg more around the horse keeping contact with the upper/inside of your calf. This will stabilize the leg. Your video shows a horse that is a bit stiff and "rushy". You probably don't need the back of your leg going into the horse so stronly. Turn your toes forward, apply the inside of your leg instead of the back, and your leg will be softer and quieter.

These are not huge issues and you look like a really capable rider. These "tweaks" may help, though.

A good test on whether you are on the backs of your leg is to look at the back of your boots after riding. If the sweat lines cross the back seam of your boots.....
I had a coach who would chew you out if the sweat marks crossed the seam.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure you are keeping your horse in the center of the fences. it looks a wee bit like this mare dives right. This can invite a run out if you're not careful.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree with what has been said so far, but also have to mention your lack of release. Yeah, you may feel your horse is rushing and you choke up on the reins, but that isn't really beneficial in keeping your horses pace regulated. Half halts can help slow him down and maybe inturn help him balance back on his hind end and collect more so he doesn't go around the course so strung out. When you get to the fence, try to follow your horses head with your hands and hold the release until a stride after landing. Then you can half halt, and rock him back to prepare for the next fence. The half halts and getting him to use his hind end more will help him jump rounder as well, which will in turn hopefully make it easier for you to follow his motion over the jumps.

Hope that helped!


----------



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

I was surprised that in the video you seemed to have no release at all, while in the photos you had a nice one. I agree that if you make sure your lower leg (especially your heel) is not digging into the horse, she won't want to rush as much, and actually if you give her a release over the fence she is more likely to listen to you asking her to slow down while on the ground. I did like that you were very concentrated and were always looking exactly where you wanted to go. That's a tough thing to master with so much going on around you.


----------



## Eventer647 (Aug 17, 2011)

The video was in the begining of August and I have gotten a much better release since then. I am going to the barn on Friday so I will try all of your tips and post another video. If you guys think she was rushy then you should see her at home when she doesn't have a pelham on!!

MudPaint- My trainer was just yelling at me about my leaning forward the other day  Working on it!

gypsygirl- Thank you! I love her to pieces  Yes it was a schooling show, but next time I'll tuck my shirt in just for you 

Allison- Thank you SO much for the help and tips!! Next time I get done riding I'll check and see.

Oxer- I see what you mean, I'll try pushing her over more.

jumpwhat007- Thank you for the tips, she does have a tendency to run at jumps. 

hennisntacanibal- It was my first jumper course (Without any prior jumper practice...ever) so I was really trying to concentrate and not mess up the course!! 

Thank you all so very much for the criticism and the complements  I will deffinatley try and work on everything you all mentioned and I will post another video so you can see if we look any better! Also if anyone has any ideas (Other then what was already listed) on how to slow her down and have her use herself more over jumps please feel free to post, I would be ever so grateful


----------

